# Got a steal on a deal!



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Well my next door neighbor saw me working on my wheeler and come over there to me and asked if i wanted to buy a grizzly 660. Knowing i didn't have the money i said naaa, then he said man i'll sell it to ya cheap. after asking him what was wrong with it he said carbed needed cleaned and rear diff. was cracked and he'd sell it for $500. So i told my brother about it since he dont have a wheeler and wants to get into riding and we went and looked at it today! Man does this thing need a lil TLC. but i told my brother it was worth it since my neighbor said it was drove to the spot it sits at now AND it comes with almost brand new 29.5 outlaws on SS wheels. Only downside is we are gonna have to put all the A Arms back on and for some reason the dude that had it before WELDED a 2" lift on the a arms. It comes with a parts bike and some rusty *** gorrilla axles that i dont think will work anymore since the splines are so rusted. 

But after talking a lil bit he said he had an old Honda 4x4 he would throw in for 100 bucks extra. He said it isn't getting fire to the fuel pump and hasn't had the time to mess with it cause he works pipeline and isn't home much. But i figured i could mess with it and get it going. He wasn't sure if it was a 300 or 350 but i'll know for this coming up weekend wen me and my brother go get all of it. My bro will get the grizzly and i'll get the honda so my girl can have something seperate to ride!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You could make your money back on the tire& wheels easy. You should pass the savings along to me & let me buy the laws from you on the cheap. Haha


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

ill ask my brother and see what he says, he might but idk ...it dont have the stockers to come with it so idk what he would put on it


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

and heres a pic of the grizzly


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

My stockers. Haha.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice deal.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

yea man and hahaha i doubt he'll do that P ...haha but i'll keep my eye out for a set of tires...i always come across deals


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow! wish I ran across stuff like that up here


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

Wow lol I wish I got that lucky


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice score.. I woulda jumped all over that


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Yepp i sold the honda to a buddy of mine tht didnt have a wheeler and he got it running... And the griz, i just tore it down tonight, carb is gummed up, oil smells old as dirt and kinda has a gas smell to it, and gotta get a new spark plug :/ but screen comes on and starter silenoid engages and so does front end so thts a plus ...my bro is gonna go buy a plug and some oil so i can change tht and i gotta drain gas tank and wash it out and put fresh gas in it


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Got it running but carb dumped gas into airbox and oil so changed fluids and put a rebuild kit in it now it is backfiring air through the carb... It might not be getting enough fuel now cause i moved the clip on the needle slide up a notch wen i think i should've left it alone since the jets dumped the gas... But does anyone kno how the air screw needs ro be set, i seated it and backed it out 2 1/2 turns, but didnt kno if tht was right ... 04 grizzly 660 btw


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Not much Yamaha traffic on MIMB, you might have better luck on Grizzly specific site. That was a helluva deal BTW.


----------



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

Dunno about everyone else but I always tinker with the idle air screw till it starts and then adjust to a smooth idle and give it a few good revs and play with it until it behaves right all the way around. Always worked for me.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Yea i moved the clip up one slot on the needle slide in carb. and tht made it run a helluva lot better (i guess i leaned it out too much) but its still backfiring and drew (crazycracka) told me tht its getting to much air so i reckon imma mess with idle air screw


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Here is the honda, dude had to order a new gas tank and stuff and painted plastics black... But him and my brother put a custom ttb lift on it lol a lil 2" lift so he can run some mudlites ...its an 86 honda 300 btw ...but this is how we get it done
















This is just the front, will post pics wen the back gets done


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

lol we got it done and figured my brothers 29.5's would barely fit so we tried it and it did HAHA BARELY!!





since these are my bro's tires, he's gonna try to find some 27s or something cause even in peanut butter mud it can spin tho 29.5s pretty decent!


----------



## JD GREEN (Mar 11, 2010)

If you would like my brother has the same yr grizzly and has gotten very good at setting the carb I could have him get ahold of you otherwise you can go on grizzly central and they are very helpful from what he has told me. Let me know if you would like me to have him get in touch with ya.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

imma mess with it a lil more tomorrow, got a buddy helping me get it set right ...but if not ill let ya know on here


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

what's that hanging off the back? gas tank?


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Haha heck yea ...he had to rig up a lawn mower gas tank til the original one he ordered comes in...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

you said that it turns the 29.5's well... that makes me wonder. is there maybe a gear reduction in it. that engine should barely be able to turn those tires if you ask me.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

I ask myself tht too ....watch the video of it in the water ...tht is clay and sand ...it shouldnt turn the tires like tht ...but guy i bought it from originally said wheeler is stock


----------

